# What discipline do you ride/prefer?



## Chickerdoodle13 (Jun 10, 2009)

Just another "talk about yourself" post. I'm always interested to find out what people enjoy doing with their horses.

So, do you ride western, english, speed, pleasure, rodeo events, dressage...whatever! Tell me what you like doing with your horse!

As for me, I started out years ago riding english lessons. I did that for about a year and then switched to western. I was probably about 7 at the time. When I was 10, my parents bought our first horse and I started trail riding and doing some western pleasure classes at 4-H shows. I really wanted to compete in barrels though, so I got a trainer and began working on that. We did ok, but I always had fun no matter the placing. Then when my first horse had to be put down, I decided I just wanted to stick with trail riding. I still ride with a western saddle, but I don't always stick to the typical "western pleasure" style of riding. I'd like to get back into some fun shows just for the heck of it, but currently I don't have a horse suitable for it (maybe in a few months!) I'll just add that I will be 21 in Feb, so I've been riding for awhile, but I still have a LOT to learn!

So how about you? I would love to get into cutting or team penning, but we just don't have a place around here that does it. There used to be a couple, but farms have been getting shut down like crazy!


----------



## wynedot55 (Jun 10, 2009)

years ago when i rode for fun.id ride western.an the saddle was big an comfy.but i havent stepped into the saddle in over 20yrs.


----------



## Bronco Hollow (Jun 10, 2009)

I started riding when I was a little girl - mostly bareback - that was many years ago.  As a young teen and into my 20s I showed western and saddleset.  Today not into showing, I'm into the journey with my horse down a high Sierra trail, certainly not the destination.  We also are part of the mounted Sheriff's here.
We are in ranch country so do help a little with cows and brandings, .....if not a western saddle where would you dally a rope? LOL  I hope to keep riding well into my 70s... my gf is 68 and rides the pants off younger folks... heck, come to think of it, she rides the pants off me. lol


----------



## sterlng&sierra (Jun 10, 2009)

I ride english, all the time. I find western saddles quite comfy, but I don't like the chair seat the saddle puts me in. I also feel like I'm reaching for the stirrups constantly. I've ridden hunt for years, and I don't think I could be comfortable (or ride as well) as I am in my hunt saddle. I also like the fact that hunt saddles are very lignt, and thus easy to tote around the showgrounds for an amazing flying tack change at the eleventh hour. 

I like riding in a hunt saddle because you can do so many things with your horse that don't require amazing speed. I personally like to show every once and awhile, but I also am getting into Endurance/CTR. I also am going to start getting into Dressage. I would like to jump, but my horse is a bit of a fraidy cat, so I don't know if I'm going to be able to. 

I don't really know for sure, but the impression I get from seeing any of the western disciplines is horses either on the forehand and behind the bit (or not on the bit at all) or horses rushing around out of control that require monstrous bits to stop them. I'm not saying the english disciplines are different, or that there are no western or gaming horses on the bit, off the forehand, and in control, but I'd rather take the devil I know over the devil I don't. 

All disciplines have bad trainers and good trainers. Today, the bad seem to outweigh the good...If I were ever to go into Western, I'd never want my horse to look like this or react like this to the bit. Now, there are two sides of the coin, but those monstrous bits on the western pleasure horses really scare me sometimes, as do the long, loopy reins and the sleepy look they have at shows. I saw one literally tip over in a class, saved by a tremendous yank on the bit (the gal had to reach up to her ears to do it) and a healthy jab with the spurs. I've seen the same thing happen in huntseat classes, though, so I'm not trying to be "racist" towards Western people. Maybe I should stay away from shows altogether...:/


----------



## twinlights (Jun 10, 2009)

I started out western as a kid.  Used to do barrels, pole bending and the games.
Then I went to hunter/jumpers as a teenager.  From that moved onto eventing.
Lol, now I do dressage and trail riding.


----------



## nightshade (Jun 11, 2009)

I ride western in an old beat to crap roping saddle that I just love. It looks like a really piece of junk but even after getting a fancy deep seat trail saddle for Christmas I still use my old saddle 99% of the time. I also ride bare back with and without a pad depending on which horse it is. I ride for pleasure only, mostly trail riding. I am not big on rodeos, I worked at the local one for years and frankly after that there is no way I wanted more of it. 

I know it sounds strange but I love it when my boy decides it is rodeo time and acts like he is a bronc in the show. I hold on and laugh like hell as he cricket hops and jumps kicking sideways and all the stupid stuff he does when he hasn't been rode for a while or gets to much sweet feed in him. I also love to run full bore as hard as they can go, this also makes me giggle hysterically, Hubby says that it is the only time he hears me truly laugh since my dad died last November .


----------



## patandchickens (Jun 12, 2009)

I grew up riding at a hunter barn (which was sort of equally divided between show hunters, field hunters, and horses being recycled from the New Holland auction for the local show and backyard market). I've done a little bit of a bunch of things, taught lessons, ridden way too many horses that nobody else wanted to ride for what usually turned out to be good reasons , started a bunch of babies. Got into eventing on other peoples' horses in grad school (I'd always really really wanted to ride a XC course), which necessitated taking dressage lessons, which necessitated practically learning to ride all over again.

After grad school I was able to actually buy a horse of my own, woo hoo, instead of riding whatever needed riding or was paying. But he and his successor turned out to be much more suitable for dressage than eventing, so I drifted more and more thataway. Which was ok as I couldn't afford to go to horse trials *anyhow*.  I have zero interest in dressage shows, but very much enjoy the REAL thing, emphasis on correctness of the horse and seat of rider. 

I do not ride much these days because of lack of time and energy and poor footing, but I have 2 retired horses (a TB and a half-Lipizzaner) and a middle-aged 'project' TB who at this rate will remain a 'project' til he dies of old age  I should at least work him in hand or on the long reins more, but, lack of time and energy.

Truthfully, though, my favorite thing to do on a horse -- like, if you said I could only have one last ride before I died -- would be to gallop over a good-sized hunter pace or XC course on a reliable horse, and then go for an hour's hack on pleasant bug-free dog-free trails 

Pat, headed out of town for a week and hoping the horses will behave themselves for their sitter


----------



## Oklabarrelracer (Aug 9, 2009)

I started riding & showing hunters & jumpers when I was a kid.Did that all through high school. Had a wonderfull TB gelding.He was my best friend. Then I was horseless for 18 years after I got out of high school. Then met hubby & we moved to Okla in 1987. Bought our ranch 3 years later & I got interested in barrel racing, took lessons & I've been competing for 13 years now.Love the sport.But I love any sport where I am a team with my horse's. We also breed barrel horse's. Have quarter horse's but hubby's mare is a 1/2 arab / quarter horse. She is the clown of the place. It's alot of work, but I wouldn't change my life for anything. My horse's are my best friends.I can tell them anything & they won't repeat a word      We also have a dalmatian "Getter" one cat & our chickens.


----------



## Chickerdoodle13 (Aug 9, 2009)

Okla, Sounds like you are living my dream! LOL I hope one day I can do the same. I know I'll probably be horseless for awhile after college, but I'm hoping to get back to it after I'm settled with a job.


----------



## Oklabarrelracer (Aug 9, 2009)

Chickerdoodle13 said:
			
		

> Okla, Sounds like you are living my dream! LOL I hope one day I can do the same. I know I'll probably be horseless for awhile after college, but I'm hoping to get back to it after I'm settled with a job.


School is so important. So if your horseless for awhile,it's worth you getting your education.Then after that is done, you have your whole life ahead of you. Follow your dreams & if a ranch life with horse's is what you want, go for it. You can achieve anything you want. Best to you & your college. I'm sure you will do great.


----------



## Chickerdoodle13 (Aug 9, 2009)

Thanks! I still am able to ride during the summer when I am home (and when it isn't raining!), but I do miss being able to ride year round. I did join our college's equestrian club and took a few lessons, but I felt I was more advanced than the lessons I was getting. I was basically walking and trotting on a 27 year old western pleasure horse. I'm no where near being an advanced rider, but I'm definitely an intermediate rider. I stopped the lessons and now I just attend the equestrian club meetings.

I'm glad to hear so many people getting back into horses later in their life. I'm hoping I'll be able to follow in similar foot steps!


----------



## Oklabarrelracer (Aug 9, 2009)

Chickerdoodle13 said:
			
		

> Thanks! I still am able to ride during the summer when I am home (and when it isn't raining!), but I do miss being able to ride year round. I did join our college's equestrian club and took a few lessons, but I felt I was more advanced than the lessons I was getting. I was basically walking and trotting on a 27 year old western pleasure horse. I'm no where near being an advanced rider, but I'm definitely an intermediate rider. I stopped the lessons and now I just attend the equestrian club meetings.
> 
> I'm glad to hear so many people getting back into horses later in their life. I'm hoping I'll be able to follow in similar foot steps!


Are you attending a college where you can take your own horse ? I know there are some college's that allow that. I'm sure you will get back into horse's full time sooner than I did LOL. I was 40 when I decided to learn to barrel race "hides head at my age now"


----------



## Paintlover24 (Aug 10, 2009)

I have been riding my whole life and I first started in a Western saddle. Then I meet my friend who got started in hunters and I did that for about 6 or 7 years and then when I got my paint horse I decided that he was good in western so I went back to western. I showed my paint for a while in western pleasure and trail classes. Now that I have a job I am unable to show on sunday's so I have gone back to hunters and my absolutely loves to jump so that is where we are now showing hunters again. But my goal with this horse is to be able to show him both dicplines.


----------



## big brown horse (Aug 10, 2009)

Bareback mostly, but if I had to I go western.


----------



## buck-wild-chick (Aug 11, 2009)

I ride western,do have an English saddle but I prefer western.


----------



## 2468herdsrgr8 (Aug 14, 2009)

I am 40 somethin'......as a young girl living out west my dream was to have the black horse ...then my parents divorced and we moved to Ontario to the city...
When I met my country boy hubby living in the city our dream was to move back to the country .....
Our dream came true a couple yrs ago and now hubby DD and I each have a horse....
When we first moved out here son,daughter hubby and I all took western lessons as a family adventure ...
1. to be together
2. for us to learn the proper way to ride .....you dont just squeeze,kick a horse to go? 
3. daughter had to learn to care and ride a horse before she owned one ...
4.learn about the horse and care etc.
Hubby dropped out ...because he knew the basics and work was busy ....and son dropped out after  that because there was no playstation connection on the saddle ????? Go figure....Tried to explain horses are  a chick magnet !!!! ha ha 
Daughter and I took lessons for 2 yrs ....DD also voulenteered at the barn ...
Looking back now that we all have our own horse as much as I enjoyed my lessons I would have taken a class without kids ....see my smile ....My coach ..who was wonderful ...was a coach for kids just starting out ...and catered to the kids needs ...
Since this past June 25th ...the day I bought  my big fella home.... the last of our three horses ....we have been taking  western lessons once a week  with a trainer that has been there and done that .....he loves horses and just wants the rider to enjoy there horse and learn properly and will help you to get to your goal...mine is to learn the buttons on my horse and to ride properly ...


----------



## lupinfarm (Aug 14, 2009)

I LOL'd so hard at no playstation connection on the saddle. My brother is the same way, he's starting western lessons this winter.


----------

